# Shakespeare Tidewater 30 LCL reels?



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Shakespeare tidewater reels are they any good? My cousin bought a few Tidewater 30 LCL reels they have linecounters on them they seem to be ok.But are they. He plans on using them for walleye and salmon.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

From the reviews I read, it will be ok for walleye and will probably get destroyed by salmon.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

So much for the salt water part of this reel


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I looked at saltwater sites and read reviews for you and some had luck and others not so much. It looks like a crapshoot.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Well thanks for looking.


----------

